# Proofing site



## cmjphotography (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been getting into professional portrait photography this year, and I'm trying to find a good inexpensive proofing site for my clients to view their photos. I haven't been able to find one that isn't also a storefront. Are there good proofing sites that don't require you to have your clients order from the site?

C.M.J. Photography


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 30, 2012)

Smugmug.
They have alot of different options. The business (the most expensive) is only $35/mo


----------

